# Daniels Canyon Access



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I was out doing some final scouting for deer season yesterday and wondered if anyone could shed some light on access to a couple of areas off US 40 in Daniels Canyon. 

One is to the back side of the Wallsburg WMA. All of my maps show that goes across US 40 and that there should be some access from the west side of the road. But on the ground it all seems posted as private property. Anyone know if there is a way to get to that eastern extension of the WMA from US 40?

The other is in Main Canyon, just past Daniels Summit Lodge. The hunt planner shows that as federal land (Uinta National Forest). But when I was up there yesterday it seemed like the north and east side of Main Canyon Road was fenced and occasionally marked with orange markers at least as far as Big Glade. Anyone know if that fenced area is indeed private?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

TheOtherJeff said:


> I was out doing some final scouting for deer season yesterday and wondered if anyone could shed some light on access to a couple of areas off US 40 in Daniels Canyon.
> 
> One is to the back side of the Wallsburg WMA. All of my maps show that goes across US 40 and that there should be some access from the west side of the road. But on the ground it all seems posted as private property. Anyone know if there is a way to get to that eastern extension of the WMA from US 40?
> 
> ...


Nothing is private from the HWY up to Big Glade. You will run into the Wallsburg CWMU anywhere from .6 to .9 miles heading west (depending on what road you take) BTW, OnX Hunt Map has all this. seriously the best investment a hunter can buy.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

bowhunter said:


> Nothing is private from the HWY up to Big Glade. You will run into the Wallsburg CWMU anywhere from .6 to .9 miles heading west (depending on what road you take) BTW, OnX Hunt Map has all this. seriously the best investment a hunter can buy.


That's what I thought too. I noticed today that there was nothing on the Wasatch County parcel map either. So I'll assume the fence is for some other purpose. Appreciate the help!


----------

